
macOS is required to develop – no questions asked - metaralf
https://www.fanfario.com/post/1110-macos-is-required-to
======
dijit
The tribalism is stupid and it annoys me a bit. I understand it though in an
operating system landscape space, let me explain why.

When it comes to developers time, it is zero sum. People who work on our non-
preferred platform take time and energy away from our preferred platform.
Nowhere is this more evident than video games which essentially require one
(paid/opaque/proprietary) operating system.

It’s also zero sum in our own minds. If we are expected to understand our
tools (which is a fair ask) is it better to have 2 tools or 50 tools? Those 50
tools all attempting to be the same thing but in only slightly different ways
and the main differentiator being what is developed on the platform.

FWIW I would consider myself a bit of a Linux zealot, but I use a Mac at work
and I Parsec into a windows machine purely for visual studio. For me computers
(And operating systems) are a tool, but I cannot deny the overhead when
switching, the change in hot keys, in basic commands and available features
always causes more friction than if I was working with _just_ Linux or _just_
macos and so on.

~~~
metaralf
That is totally true and I was just pointing out, that bashing the other
system is not OK, just because you want to minimize your overhead. Windows
might be the inferior platform or not for a specific purpose. But talking bad
about the neighbor, because you dislike his house color is not something I
want to have in our dev community (/personal opinion).

------
newbie578
Oh what I would give for Xcode on Windows. I develop crossplatform apps using
Flutter, and I am 99% of my time using Android Studio on Windows, and if I
want to publish on iOS I have to use a Mac just to sign my app.. Nothing else
pretty much, since it is all one codebase for 2 platforms.

It does become pretty irritating trying to adapt to these "closed" platforms,
especially when I fail to see how benefical is a move like that for consumers,
except for monetary purposes for Apple.

I want Apple to convince devs to use Macs for development purely because of
the features and experience it provides, not because it closes it's platform
and says "You cannot develop for iOS unless you cash out $2000 for our
laptop".

~~~
metaralf
I know, the requirements for a Mac just to publish your app ALSO for iOS is a
bit exhausting. Cordova or Flutter are pretty cool environments to write once
and deploy every... wait, need to fire up the mac...

------
haik90
I've similiar setup except Mac, setup VNC on Linux and RDP on Windows, so I
only need to open single laptop + external monitor.

I use Mac on virtualbox to build the iOS and some as gitlab runner

------
marktucker
What laptop stand is that?

~~~
metaralf
The one at the bottom for the Dell? That is an older SVALT stand ... the one
up with the Mac is just one of these arms, you can get cheaply on amazon...

